# Now I'm a goat farmer too.



## shortcake1806 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought two goats from my cousin. He's 16 and bought them when he was 14 but now has "better" things to do than fool with them. The best I can tell they're spanish meat goats or spanish x's. 

 He sold them to me for $15 for both of them. I think he just wanted some gas money. So now we're goat farming too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope your fences are good. I hear goats like to escape!


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah we've had goats before so our fences are pretty tight. The last nanny we had was nearly impossible to keep fenced in. These guys have always been staked as far as I know. I'm not sure how that will affect them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats on the goats.i have a billy that wont stay put.so he stays in goat jail alot.because like to jump a 4ft fence.the goats will get used to running loose with no prob.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 31, 2009)

Got them home and in the pasture. We tied decided to tie them for a couple days til they get accustomed to their new home. 

 Here's the nannie:








 Here's the wether:


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice looking goats.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 31, 2009)

They are cute!
Congrats!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 1, 2009)

those are cute goats.


----------



## m.holloway (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice goats!!!!!I'm thinking of getting 2 but i want dairy goats


----------



## Chirpy (May 18, 2009)

They look more Pygmy to me but I'm not always good at guessing breeds.  They sure are beautiful.. I love both their colors.


----------



## bheila (May 18, 2009)

Yup, look like Pygmy to me too


----------



## NubianNerd (May 18, 2009)

Are they on a rotating tie? Because I have known way too many goats that have died on a tie....
They are so cute!
*this is my first post as NubianNerd, some may know me as FrizzleFreak*


----------



## RedStickLA (May 18, 2009)

They are both very pretty!

Congratulations! 

 Mitzi


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 19, 2009)

Oh those are some CUTE goats!  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## silkieluver_07 (May 19, 2009)

Cute goats! I used to have a wether that was colored like your nannie. He was a pygmy.


----------



## Kindred farm (May 21, 2009)

Congrats they are very cute!


----------



## alba (May 22, 2009)

Congrratulations!


----------

